# Question to website owners (adsense)



## halplus (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Folks:

Ok maybe i can get answers and directions here since some should be running webservers around. We were runing google adsense but then when we should have received a check, google banned us (yes they kept our hard earned money). There is an option to "beg for returning" or something but as a matter of fact we won't beg for mercy to return because we were badly mistreated so we would like to know about competitiors, options and opinions. Please show us some light. Somebody with experience using Yahoo beta service? Adbrite doesn't seems to be too good option. Any other competitior? Thanks in advance.


----------



## halplus (Jul 9, 2009)

Jejej this is the thread that would break the guinnes. The thread in the Freebsd forums with higher views/replies ever. I can't beleive there is no answer. Could it be fear? or Monopolization? I understand that Google has a very big market share in web advertisement. I would call it abusive as a matter of facts but there should be something, non-google that can pay. Adbrite pays nothing. I know when this brute gorillas put their boots on top of a superior website to destroy it in exchange for crap written by monkeys for the simple fact that is being more visited today, everybody stares at you like a corpse but we are far from it. Soon well boost in activity. Anybody around knows? You can pass it in private if afraid of the Ministery. (from the ones not afraid)


----------



## Voltar (Jul 9, 2009)

Have you attempted to appeal the decision? I believe this is the form: https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/request.py?contact=appeal_form. However if you get banned for invalid clicks, as in you were clicking your own ads, had robots clicking them, or encouraged users to click on them, you're pretty much out of luck for winning an appeal. 

I have many sites with AdSense deployed on them, and I also use AdBrite on certain sites that I can use AdSense on. There are many options out there, you might want to search DigitalPoint regarding that.


----------



## halplus (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Voltar:


> Have you attempted to appeal the decision?



No and very likely won't. With google you never know when you will be crossing the line. Today they are becoming so big that eventually that will become the DOJ commint to their doors with a lawsuit. I feel safer not being at their shadow.



> you might want to search DigitalPoint regarding that



Thanks a lot for the info i will give a try to some in that list. I saw a veeery long list there. The big question is... Would those in the list are worth something? I'm looking something google-adsense-like but not-google.



> and I also use AdBrite on certain sites


I don't know, for me is not working. How much traffic do you need to get advertisements there? I don't get it. If i where an adds publisher i would try a zillion of not very big websites to get cheap printigs. Anyway you can't expect everyone to be smart. Or maybe there are no tools to buy a little here and there a zillion times instead of a load of advertisements at one in a sigle high traffic website.


----------

